# Belkin Vue K3 sleeve or Belkin Grip K3 sleeve (detailed pics up)



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

My K3 will be here in less then two weeks and I got the old Belkin Kindle sleeve for my wife's K2 and it's perfect. We can take it places safely and then enjoy the Kindle without a case and take advantage of it's size and weight. So Amazon finally has the K3 sleeves in and they look pretty sweet!!! But the Grip is 25 and the Vue is 30 and has a see through zipper pouch which I thought might be big enough to keep my Blackberry and maybe my wallet But I don't want it to bulky because this sleeve is nice in part because it's nice and thin.

What do you guys think?


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

No one has anything to say or thoughts on these? I already can't make a decision on the Skin, at least help me pick a sleeve, lol...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Well, if you don't want it bulky, don't get the one with the pocket to keep other stuff in.  It sounds like you want a slim sleeve, so go with the first one.  Just my opinion!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, does anyone at least know when they might be available at least?   Guess these cases are too boring for people to give an opinion on. Maybe if I posted different colors?


----------



## chrisp9446 (Aug 30, 2010)

I too plan on getting the Grip. I was in the same boat and had the previous Belkin case for the K2 and loved it. It would be great to know when it'll be released, though, because I don't know how long I can hold out without any case...


----------



## tamborine (May 16, 2009)

As far as Grip vs. Grip Vue goes, I think the plain Grip is better looking! But I'm torn, because I'd like the pocket to keep the cable in. I'm going with the plum color, if they ever release them!! For my K2, I had a plain black Belkin Neoprene Case, which I liked, but I'd really like a color now. And I was always hunting around for the cable, hence wanting the pocket.

I'm female, and use a  handbag, so I don't have to worry about putting in my wallet, iPhone, etc. Although you could always get a manbag, or murse, or whatever they call them!!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

tamborine said:


> I'm female, and use a handbag, so I don't have to worry about putting in my wallet, iPhone, etc. Although you could always get a manbag, or murse, or whatever they call them!!


I had a "Mens Clutch" a long time ago that had my old school Motorolla Star-Tac phone (which wasn't small, lol), wallet, keys, cards, check book (no debit cards, lol) and other crap and I was teased relentlessly including from my g/f who is now my wife. I don't think i'll go back to that. 

When I wear cargo shorts it doesn't matter because I can put phone in one pocket and wallet in the other. The Vue would be nice when wearing jeans and put that stuff in that pocket.... Hmmmm, maybe I need both!!!  But wife would veto that for economical reasons.

I'm still torn...


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

So I got the Vue and am VERY HAPPY I did!   It doesn't add any extra bulk to it empty and I can fit my Blackberry and car keys in it perfectly! The Vue also has a pad that protects the screen from whatever is in the zippered compartment that is not on the grip case. It isn't hard like plastic but a stiff cushy pad underneath the felt like lining inside. The K3 fits in there great!!!


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

I was thinking about getting one of these as well.  My other option is the Timbuk2 which has a fold over flap instead of a zip.  But I like the look of the Belkin sleeve more.

So question - is the Kindle protected from the zipper?  Could the zipper scratch the sides do you think?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Michael


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

MmmmBalf said:


> I was thinking about getting one of these as well. My other option is the Timbuk2 which has a fold over flap instead of a zip. But I like the look of the Belkin sleeve more.
> 
> So question - is the Kindle protected from the zipper? Could the zipper scratch the sides do you think?
> 
> ...


Not an issue at all, it has a type of ribbed cushioned material on the inside of the zipper on the top and bottom. The Kindle kinda slides into a depressed area that is formed by the ribbing around the whole bottom of the case. It works great actually and the price is really good. It's noticablly smaller then the K2 Belkin case that I got for my wifes earlier this year. Could the zipper scratch it? I don't think so but I am cautious anytime I take it out or put it in but I don't think it would be an issue at all.

This pic is from the K2 version but it's just like mine except the inside of the black case is now white...


----------



## MmmmBalf (Sep 11, 2010)

Thanks a lot for the reply, and fantastic photo!  I'll go ahead and order one.

Cheers
Michael


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Archer531, can you measure your Belkin and post the dimensions?  I've been looking at the different ones on Amazon, but they don't list dimensions.  I just want to make sure it's small, like the K3.

Oh, I just noticed you posted that it is noticeably smaller than the K2 sleeve.  I'd still like to see the dimensions, if you get a chance.  Thanks!


----------



## Archer531 (Aug 13, 2010)

Ok, here are a bunch of pics... they do better then just giving you measurements so you have an idea of size. I took one with my wife's K2 case next to it and my K3 in her K2 case even. It's about a half inch bigger then the K3 on each side but that space is the padding, which for me is something I want. It's still sleek and snug fitting. For example look how my K3 fits in my wife's case for the K2 at the end... telling for how much smaller the new case is.



















Check out how it kinda sits "in" the ribbing of cushioning in this pic...



















And my K3 in her case...


----------



## lindnet (Jan 25, 2009)

Those are awesome pics!!!  Thanks so much!  You're right, the pics do a better job than measurements would have.  It really does look like a great case.  Now I just have to decide which one I want and what color.  

Thanks again for the help!


----------



## frazzm737 (Jun 4, 2010)

Thanks for the photos.  I have an Medge sleeve for my K2, but they have not come out with the same for the K3.  I think the Belkin will probably be what I will order.  There is another model 'pleated' that also has a separate zipper pocket.


----------

